# Markovkin - the Kurilian Bobtail



## Jane948 (Aug 11, 2009)

Shot with Canon Digital Rebel + Sigma 50MM f/2.8 EX Lens
I'm still feeling out the lens, been working with it for about a month.


Constructive Criticism welcomed


----------



## tomhooper (Aug 11, 2009)

First shot is clipped a little too tight.  Cut off the top of the ear.  Also the nose is OOF.  Second shot is much better but I really wouldn't consider these Macro shots.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 12, 2009)

Cute cat.  I agree with Tom on the first image - too tight of shot and the cat's nose needs to be in focus (needed a higher f/stop).  I like the second image - very nice composition.


----------

